# 44 Trillion Dungeon Room Descriptions



## LordEntrails (Jan 1, 2018)

Need a Room descripotion? Need a Door? Need dozens and dozens of them? Then this product has you covered.
This contains both a PDF and Excel spreadsheet that can be used to create more than 44 *Trillion* unique descriptions that combine room and doors. To be exact - *44,285,477,827,500* combinations.

Absolutely crazy I know! I figured when I started I could come up with 1 million, but as I got going, it was easy to keep adding another fun notable, or ceiling feature, or door feature. And I could have kept going. But at some point I had to agree that I had enough, more than even a mega-dungeon would use!

Check it out! Dungeon Room Descriptions


This amazing number comes from a combination of 35,350 unique doors made from different materials, handles, latches, and features. Along with over 1.2 Trillion room descriptions created from combination of floors and floor features, ceiling shapes and features, walls features, and a selection of room notables.


Random Samples:
"The door is made of oaken planks, it has a turning handle and two dwarven warriors are carved in relief on the sides of this door. This room has roughly hewn stone floor that has small gravel and dirt strewn around. The floor is plain and bare. The ceiling is cathedral vaulted and shows no signs of note. Carved in relief upon these walls are one after another the shapes of twisted and corrupted figures. Their faces half melted into masks of twisted pain and terror. The remains of a small leather bound book that has been burned lies discarded along one wall."


"The door is made of quartzite, it has a double-sided iron bolt with keyed lock and a "V I" is scrawled in yellow chalk in the center of the door. This room has square marble tile floor. The floor is plain and bare. The ceiling is flat and shows no signs of note. A two foot high relief carved merchant's scale has been carved into the wall. The room appears empty."


"The door is made of redwood planks, it has a double-sided wooden bolt with keyed lock and the latch and handle appears much newer than the door. This room has clay bricks that have been laid down to form a solid floor. Line traces of violet light appear and disappear randomly across the floor. The ceiling is flat ceiling with coved edges and shows no signs of note. The wall to your right is covered in green moss. It is thick and damp and appears that water seeps from the stone behind it. The room appears empty."


"The door is made of wired together bones, it has a double-sided wooden bolt and a black 'X' is drawn across the inside of the door, it appears to have been done with tar. This room has smoothly hewn natural stone floor. The floor is plain and bare. The ceiling is barrel vaulted with ribs and shows no signs of note. Small wildflowers have been crudely painted all around the base of the walls. A crude statue of a horse made from bent metal rods and swords stand in the room.."


"The door is made of fir planks, it has a carved wooden handle and is otherwise plain. This room has limestone tile floor. The floor of this room is cracked and uneven, like a brick that has been shattered and crudely put back together. Finger width cracks run throughout the room, making you wonder if the floor is stable. The ceiling is domed and shows no signs of note. Scratched in one corner in the common tongue is the memorial "Karl Died Here, Damn This Place". A pedestal about 3 feet high stands in the middle of the room and has a spire protruding from the top. The spire casts an unnatural shadow onto the floor as if it were a sundial, but there are no markings on the floor to judge if that is its intended function."


----------

